# Leaving Sky..Sky+ alternatives? Near border have saorview, freeview & fta satellite.



## nutty nut (1 Jan 2013)

Hi guys, I currently have a Sky sub and I also receive the Saorview and UK freeview channels as Im close to Northern Ireland. If I do cancel my sub what alternatives are there regarding a replacement for the Sky sub/service/box?

I really do like the functionality of the Sky+ box in relation to recording and series link etc and while the series link is great I wouldnt mind dropping it if there was another box that could record the freeview, saorview and free to air channels. Likewise the 7 day EPG, while very useful, is not essential. 

I would like to retain the option of recording one channel while watching another.

I know the humax box would be an ideal replacement but it is quite expensive and Im looking to see if there is anything cheaper on the market.

All suggestions welcome.


----------



## serotoninsid (1 Jan 2013)

Can't you get an official freeview box?


----------



## nutty nut (1 Jan 2013)

serotoninsid said:


> Can't you get an official freeview box?


Of course i can but Im just looking for recommendations as to the best type of box to get that would suit my needs and hopefully be not too pricey.

Im looking for ideas for a box that can record the saorview and freeview channels - basically a replacement for the Sky+ box but as I said Im not that fussed on the EPG or the pause, rewind etc features.


----------



## Time (2 Jan 2013)

Freeview + box. 

This is the only practical solution. The other ad hoc solutions are at best haphazard and prone to breaking down.


----------



## nutty nut (2 Jan 2013)

Time said:


> Freeview + box. .


Something like 

The only issue is would the one box and remote control operate both freeview and saorview channels and will it pick up fta channels?


----------



## Tired Paul (3 Jan 2013)

Would this work further south - say like in Cork. 
I'm looking for an alternative to the whole Sky Subscription too and with their recent price increase I can't justify paying €50 a month any longer.
I would be willing to fork a couple of hundred quid to get a decent replacement system as long as there would be no more monthly subscription bills.


----------



## Spear (3 Jan 2013)

Why €50?  I thought Sky's "Value Pack" was €25 per month.


----------



## serotoninsid (3 Jan 2013)

Tired Paul said:


> Would this work further south - say like in Cork.
> I'm looking for an alternative to the whole Sky Subscription too and with their recent price increase I can't justify paying €50 a month any longer.
> I would be willing to fork a couple of hundred quid to get a decent replacement system as long as there would be no more monthly subscription bills.


DVB-T/Freeview will not work.  You could get [broken link removed] instead. However, you may have to have a separate box for DVB-S/Saorview and you get a multi-sat setup to receive both Freesat & Saorview.  However, in the same vein as nutty's query, I doubt this is achievable on official freesat boxes or official saorview boxes with series link/full epg, etc - only on a generic third party box.  The other option would be to get DVB-T/Saorview on it's own OR DVB-T/Saorview + DVB-S/Freesat.

There is going to be outlay for box and setup/installation here - so you need to consider what you actually want and what you're prepared to spend.  As spear has pointed out, the lowest sky option should be approximately €25/month.


----------



## dub_nerd (3 Jan 2013)

Am I right in thinking that if you cancel a Sky subscription, the Sky box will continue to work as a freesat receiver but you won't get the Irish channels or the Sky EPG?


----------



## Time (3 Jan 2013)

You lose the ability to record/playback and the Irish channels. You still get the sky EPG for all the good it does when every other function is disabled.


----------

